# Clinic Visit and then an Admit



## kishacajun (Mar 30, 2010)

If the patient was seen in the clinic and then admitted to the hospital and the hospitalist takes over the care of the patient, can the clinic doctor bill his E/M and the hospitalist bill his admit E/M?


----------



## EARREYGUE (Apr 1, 2010)

No the physican can not bill for the office visit, CPT books state when ...admitting as inpt. in the course of and encounter in another site (eg. office)all E&M services provided by that MD in conjuction with that admission are considered part of the initial hospital care when preformed on the same day of service...
If our MD's admit on the same day of serivce we do not not bill however if the pt. is not admitted until the next day we charge the E&M. Remember you can  still charge for all other services done in office example labs, chemo, vaccines ect. if the pt is admitted same day


----------



## cheermom68 (Apr 1, 2010)

*admit*

If they are not in the same group practice they can, also if they are in the same group but are of different specialties they can.


----------



## Lorisvg (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's my problem, we have a patient seen in the office, and admitted to the hospital. We charged the admit, and labs done in the office. The insurance company is denying the labs, saying all services provided prior to admission are included in the admit. The description in the CPT under the 99221-99233 category seems to support this. Anyone able to help me with this?


----------

